# TT RS brembo brakes.. anyone running them?



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Im piecing together the TT RS brake set up for the front and wanted to see who was running them if you ran into any problems with fitment.:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

They aren't very streetable. What are you plans for your car? Auto x? Road racing? I would not run them on the street. 

The best upgrade for stopping are good tires.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

whats the reason for saying they aren't streetable...

they are the stock brakes on the TT RS and that's a street driven car


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

divineVR6 said:


> whats the reason for saying they aren't streetable...
> 
> they are the stock brakes on the TT RS and that's a street driven car


Because the front/rear bias will no longer be the same. The brake feel will no longer be linear plus the rears are so tiny. You want them to do a little more work


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

poopie said:


> Because the front/rear bias will no longer be the same. The brake feel will no longer be linear plus the rears are so tiny. You want them to do a little more work


You are right, if you put big brakes on the front and leave the back standard then you have a very high chance of the rear of the car passing you when you brake really hard.

I put B6 RS4 brakes on my wife S4 cab years ago and there was a problem fitting the rears (we needed to make spacers) but the fronts were fitted so for 2 days I was driving it with just the front ones fitted and I found to my horror just how much the back moved about.

Just as a side note, if you do the conversion you might want to consider getting Phaeton discs as they are solid and don't suffer from the cracking and warping that the drilled ones do. We went through a load of discs, mostly because of warping but we also had cracking.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I wNt to know this as well since im just a step to het a set of these.subscribed.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

you've gotta really be digging if youre breaking and you fish tale the CC.

still a 60/40 split, in order for everything to happen that you fellas are talking about you have to be doing some rather heavy driving.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

divineVR6 said:


> you've gotta really be digging if youre breaking and you fish tale the CC.
> 
> still a 60/40 split, in order for everything to happen that you fellas are talking about you have to be doing some rather heavy driving.


Isn't that the purpose of having high performance brakes?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

lets try this again and see if we stay on topic



Im piecing together the TT RS brake set up for the front and wanted to see _who was running them_ if you ran into _any problems with fitment_.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

We put them onto a mk6 gti. You will need pretty much the entire front assembly. Calipers, carriers, intermediate lines, dust shields and the rotors. Will absolutely not clear 17s and you may need spacers depending on your wheels.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't know anybody that is, curious why you're looking into TT-RS vs something like Stop Tech's system that cuts weight?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe he got a good deal?who cares about weight when its to light u will spin al over.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's something to think about, personal preference.... Some of us like going with an OEM+ route

Thank you poopie for the information. That's what I was looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

divineVR6 said:


> Here's something to think about, personal preference.... Some of us like going with an OEM+ route
> 
> Thank you poopie for the information. That's what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


DivineVR6, I know you are going for the OEM+ look and all, but I ran accross this company the other day and I am very interested in possibly running these on my car in the near future. For a 6piston front and 6 piston Rear BBK for $3300 shipped to the states with the electronic parking brake plug and play, and running the OEM Master cylinder, and keeping factory brake bias. For that price you can get both front and rear vs just front Stop Tech.

Front Large 6 pot 356x32mm and Rear Small 6 pot 356x28mm combo

Total US$3321 (including shipping, rear electronic parking brake system.)

http://ceikaperformance.com/Custom-Built-Brake-Kit-c11/


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I can't imagine spending this kind of money unless your really going to take advantage of the upgrade (AutoX, Track etc.) But if your really itching to spend that kind of money, then go for it :thumbup: 

FWIW, for street driving, ECS recommended to simply upgrade the rotors to the drill slotted ones and upgrade the pad to maybe the Hawk HPA. That's something that would give you the visual appeal and brake performance upgrade w/o breaking the bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

van33 said:


> I can't imagine spending this kind of money unless your really going to take advantage of the upgrade (AutoX, Track etc.) But if your really itching to spend that kind of money, then go for it :thumbup:
> 
> FWIW, for street driving, ECS recommended to simply upgrade the rotors to the drill slotted ones and upgrade the pad to maybe the Hawk HPA. That's something that would give you the visual appeal and brake performance upgrade w/o breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


I love it when people respond with comments like this. Who care what the OP wants to spend his money on. It's a question, either answer it and move on.

I've upgraded brakes in all of my past cars with OEM + setups in the front and left the rears. I've never had a problem. Granted I never used the cars for racing (1/4 doesn't count). I'm curious to see how this upgrade works as I might consider it if it's not too invasive.


----------



## vwek (Mar 9, 2013)

Unless you are overheating them (after better fluid/pads/rotors and most importantly rubber), like others said, you should leave them. When setting up shifter karts messing up the bias with adding front brakes can actually slow you down. Many people run just rears for this reason. When driving at 10/10ths you will notice if you are an astute driver. A brake bias adjuster/changing the rear brake bias would help. As for fitment, I do believe it should clear just fine so long as you picked wheels with the correct backspacing.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

CCdave said:


> I love it when people respond with comments like this. Who care what the OP wants to spend his money on. It's a question, either answer it and move on.
> 
> I've upgraded brakes in all of my past cars with OEM + setups in the front and left the rears. I've never had a problem. Granted I never used the cars for racing (1/4 doesn't count). I'm curious to see how this upgrade works as I might consider it if it's not too invasive.


Well it's my opinion. After all this is a forum, right? I gave my opinion and gave him a recommendation as well. I don't care how he spends his money, that's why I said that if he's itching to spend the money, then go for it. 

If you don't like or agree with my post, I think you're the one who should move on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

van33 said:


> Well it's my opinion. After all this is a forum, right? I gave my opinion and gave him a recommendation as well. I don't care how he spends his money, that's why I said that if he's itching to spend the money, then go for it.
> 
> If you don't like or agree with my post, I think you're the one who should move on.
> 
> ...


No need to get your panties in a bunch. As you said, it's a forum.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't fitted them yet

I have bought the calipers, the hardware and the rotors

the OEM rotors do weight a good bit. at a later time might try and see what other lighter rotors will fit that don't cost an arm and a leg.

got the hardware from www.partsgeek.com $21 shipped.. saw them on an OEM AUDI site for$54 a side. score for me

Steal braided lines from ECS for $110 I think cant remember what I paid.

Other then buying the Pad sensors ive got a total of $1000 into the set up. hoping to get them install shortly. If I install them and feel they are worth the swap Ill get back to you guys and let you know as well as put my stock wheels with brand new tires up for sale.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Look right at home

Got braided lines from ECS for $110 still need to get the pad sensor.

Got caliper hardware for the pads at www.partsgeek.com $21 shipped

I kept the stock dust shield 

I pieced this kit together for under $1,100


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> Look right at home
> 
> Got braided lines from ECS for $110 still need to get the pad sensor.
> 
> ...


Center bore same?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

yep 57.1mm


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Holy crap I just was about to do this I'm glad it fits because I just came into a new set for free my friend gave me off his tt and was looking if it fit ahead of time. I was going to jump into this next week after I got
Them repainted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

divineVR6 said:


> yep 57.1mm


Are you TSI or 3.6? I'm interested in doing the same swap as these retro fits become more scarce.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I cant say that the CC brakes are small or bad really?! As being 345mm on the front and 310mm on the rear they are stopping the car really good actually. Im talking about VR6 model, but you can add those brakes to 2.0T without a problem as they are plug and play. You can compare them for example with the Audi B6/B7 S4 brakes, which are 345mm on the front and 310mm on the rear, and those are claimed as really good brakes as ive owned many Audi S/RS cars, i know for shure. As for the calipers, im shure that those CC ones are at least as good as Audi ones, maybe even better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

This thread has me getting some bad ideas. Props on installing these on your car. :thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

This is ridiculous. Upgrading to a large front brake will not instantly make your car kill you like some of these people are saying.

Yes, you will get more front end weight transfer because your front brakes are suddenly much better but that's all. The rear only becomes more stable due to the front brakes working better. All race cars are set up this way. We run 14 inch front brakes on the Z race car and standard 10 inch rears and it is completely stable at high speed braking. Not a big deal. If anything you have more front end grip under trail braking which will allow you to control the rear end motion better. (You WANT the rear end to loosen up on corner entry to help reduce understeer on a FWD platform.)

Very few sports cars run the same rear brake that they run on the front. 

Now, as for the TT-RS brakes, people have said there was a recall on the rotors. If you buy a set, you will need new rotors. There was a problem with the metal alloy capability with the pad compound. Some people say racing pads alleviate the issue without replacing the rotors but I'd go ahead and get slotted ones regardless. I looked into doing this with my Golf R but the total price wasn't much less than a 6-pot Brembo GT, so I didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## B14NO X (Apr 4, 2014)

I've just managed to get a pair of these calipers for mine. I've spoken to a few brake specialists and I will be fitting them with TTS discs (340mm) instead. Lighter, stronger, and fit under 18" wheels without an issue.
Please keep the thread updated.
Thanks


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

the rotors im running are the 372mm stock TTRS rotors

haven't had any problems with squeal or squeaks at all yet. though the rotors were used and recut before I bought them and the pads where a used set at about 80% left.

day to day driving they are good. if you press a little harder then normal and they work awesome. the wheels im running are Mtechnica Turbos 18x8.5 et36 and they clear just fine. cant see the brakes but oh well.

I did used this set up as I pieced it together for $1k and wanted to kinda stay OEM+


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

divineVR6 said:


> the rotors im running are the 372mm stock TTRS rotors
> 
> haven't had any problems with squeal or squeaks at all yet. though the rotors were used and recut before I bought them and the pads where a used set at about 80% left.
> 
> ...


Could you post up the picture of your car? are you running any spacers?? you thnk oem 18" Tubrunes are going to clear them?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

It's happening friends. Soon..... Very soon......









I will have them powder coated. Not really a fan of the rs on a cc. Just doesn't match. I may a rline emblem painted on instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> It's happening friends. Soon..... Very soon......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you taking them apart urself before powdercoating?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Not sure yet. I need to find a reputable powder coated first. Not sure how much something like that goes for. I can take them apart though if it will save me some mkney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

chillybone said:


> Not sure yet. I need to find a reputable powder coated first. Not sure how much something like that goes for. I can take them apart though if it will save me some mkney
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was quoted 70 bux for both but had to bring them taken apart. I decided not to mess w seals n such. Plus be easier to w sell oem looks in case want sell


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

True. There is the oem stamping numbers on these calipers though for proof. I just thought it would look out of place on a Vw since they don't have rs Vw. Rline would seem more legit. 70 bucks seems like a good deal though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It will not look out of place! Its Brembo BBK, OEM, 370mm w RS stamp! Thats a SHOW OFF ))


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Serge you got ahold of me on FB. I realize I said 372mm on here earlier. No idea why I typed that. Oem are 370mm, that's what I'm running. If you pull them apart you'll need a rebuild kit as you can't/shouldn't use the same seals.


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

divineVR6 said:


> Serge you got ahold of me on FB. I realize I said 372mm on here earlier. No idea why I typed that. Oem are 370mm, that's what I'm running
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


Haha yeah bro i know... 372 sound little nicer thou


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys,

Would it not make sense to see if drilled roters and calipers from an Audi model would fit both front and rear? My thought is that this might be better since they are the same company.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ur talking about putting rotors From TTRS in the rear?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

the rears on the ttrs are not slotted or cross drilled at least not on a 13 model


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

divine,
did you use the oem cc dust shields or get the audi ttrs ones?
i have the parts for this swap but not the shields or brake lines yet.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> divine,
> did you use the oem cc dust shields or get the audi ttrs ones?
> i have the parts for this swap but not the shields or brake lines yet.


I got oem TTRS shields and USP SS lines..
CC shields dont fully cover rotors, i talked to a few people and was advised to run ttrs shields just to be safe.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Did you use stock rotors or TT rotors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

oh great
do you have to get the stainless steel brake lines for the cc or the ttrs to fit properly?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

oh, would a 8.5x19 ET45 fit this also?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> oh great
> do you have to get the stainless steel brake lines for the cc or the ttrs to fit properly?


I got ttrs ss lines








You need em in order to make em work!

As for ur wheel question it deepens on wheel design n such! Need try fittin em on ttrs or if som1 you lnow run ttrs brakes on their car


I tried fitting my new wheels w 13mm spacers on buddys ttrs n it didnt clear by like 4 mm so I ordered 20mm spacers today


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm running x8.5 et36 and I just clear so you'll need about a 10mm spacer


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Will that hit the fender you guys think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Zero idea. It depends on wheel design!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Well the wheel I have is the ttrs replica also. Blah. It will be fitted this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

18x8.5 et36

If you are 19x8.5 et45 and run a 10mm spacer you will be et35 so it will look close to that. You should clear fender unless you're crazy low


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

great news!! my ttrs wheel fits and clears the brembo with alot of room actually.

8.5 wide x 45 off set x 19in wheel

just need to repaint and change the RS to Rline and it will be set!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> great news!! my ttrs wheel fits and clears the brembo with alot of room actually.
> 
> 8.5 wide x 45 off set x 19in wheel
> 
> just need to repaint and change the RS to Rline and it will be set!


Picts or didnt happen?

Im gonna be running 20mm H&R Track Spacers w my new wheels in order to clear ttrs. Gonna have to squeeze 225s on 9' WHEELS


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

i didnt snap a pic and they wont be going on until feb-march so i have time to repaint and get the rest of the stuff i need for this.

my spokes do curve out quite a bit. i can see them hitting if they came off straight from the center though. the fitment in the 45et size but depend on the wheel design.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Exactly. Wheel design is what matters!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

sad i only brought my winter wheels to work so hopefully my summer wheels fit since they are the same size haha i like those much better to!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

so i changed my mind. im not going to repaint them. good idea to not mess with the seals and such. i ordered the rest of the parts for the job.
how are the rotors and pads holding up. i was going to just go oem on them but i heard some bad reviews. and how are the calipers holding up also!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> so i changed my mind. im not going to repaint them. good idea to not mess with the seals and such. i ordered the rest of the parts for the job.
> how are the rotors and pads holding up. i was going to just go oem on them but i heard some bad reviews. and how are the calipers holding up also!


What bad did u hear?

So far all great!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

ive been hearing the audi oem rotors are having compatibility problems with the oem pads in regards to a chemical reaction causing the rotor to warp or give the driver the feeling of being warped. it may be the pad end not the rotor end.

and are they noisy at all?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ive been hearing the audi oem rotors are having compatibility problems with the oem pads in regards to a chemical reaction causing the rotor to warp or give the driver the feeling of being warped. it may be the pad end not the rotor end.
> 
> and are they noisy at all?


Well, since only used part i got is Calipers, i got new Oem revised Rotors, Hawks HPS pads, new SS lines from USP. And new Oem dust shields. i have zero squeaking with this setup, there is no way i would go with OEM pads cz they run 450 per set!


----------



## B14NO X (Apr 4, 2014)

I run the TTRS calipers on custom brackets with TTS 340mm discs and it fits under my standard 18" Lakville's just fine!
Standard dustsheilds, ss lines and Pagid pads. Works a treat. I do need to paint my rear Calipers now though, so that they match.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm looking into this right now. Tell me if my shopping list is complete. 

1. TTRS Calipers
2.TTRS Rotors, 
3. TTRS specific pads
4. TTRS specific SS lines
5. TTRS dust shields (optional)
6. Spacers (depending on wheel clearance) 
7. Hardware kit
8. Pad sensor (Would CC sensor work?)

Any other little parts required to make this work or is this a straight swap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Dust shield optional correct as I'm using the CC dust shield. www.partsgeek.com you can get your pad hardware for $12 for complete set vs. $50 a side from the stealership. You'll need the pad sensor if you don't want the light. Cannot use CC sensor as it's integrated into the pad. eBay has them $50


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

divineVR6 said:


> Dust shield optional correct as I'm using the CC dust shield. www.partsgeek.com you can get your pad hardware for $12 for complete set vs. $50 a side from the stealership. You'll need the pad sensor if you don't want the light. Cannot use CC sensor as it's integrated into the pad. eBay has them $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


You do not need to get sensor, you can turn it off via Vag... You can use it only with OEM TTRS pads anyways! I got all new ports and wasnt willing to spend 450 on Oem pads. Got hawk hps for 150 and didnt spend a dime on sensor 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks for the info. I see ECS sells a pad sensor delete for $25. But if I can just erase it in VCDS even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pound said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the info. I see ECS sells a pad sensor delete for $25. But if I can just erase it in VCDS even better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! If u still run oem brakes, just use part of the wiring in the pad and loop it/plug sensor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Gotcha. 

Do you know if the Toureg/Cayenne 17z/18z Calipers will work on the CC? Back when I had my GTI I remember these could work with Mercedes GL rotors and custom brackets from JH Motorsports. Aren't the CC brakes the same as a MKV? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I dnt think they will be direct fit and GTI brakes are not the same as GTi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Got them installed guys! Looks sweet. And the clearance with no spacers is like 2 pieces of printer paper thick. 









Running 
Oem pads 
Oem rotors
Ecs tuning Ttrs lines
Oem dust shields
Oem pad sensor
Ttrs replica 19s. 

My summer wheels don't fit though =( 
The Ttrs reps are my winter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Got them installed guys! Looks sweet. And the clearance with no spacers is like 2 pieces of printer paper thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those wheels....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

True but my summer wheels didn't clear. Those are my winters and now I'm sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

What's size are summer?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

19x8.5 et45 The same size and specs as the winter wheel. But the spokes on the winter wheel curve out while the summer wheel go straight. And it hits the tip of the caliper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't really want spacers. I would need a 15mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Here is the gap lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Run a 10mm space and check that. I have mtechnica turbos 18x8.5 et36 


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Would this be dangerous? It doesn't hit at all. Is just super close lol I've tested it already for a day and seems fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

1. New rims

2. Summer (modify fenders/camber?)









3. Winter









4. Go back to oem brakes (not)


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Would this be dangerous? It doesn't hit at all. Is just super close lol I've tested it already for a day and seems fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How you have it now works, it clears. My previous comment was to trying to fit your summer wheels.


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Ah well I didn't want to roll the fenders and camber and such. So I'm selling the wheels to pay for some new puppies. This mod was worth it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I run 20mm H&R Track with my summer wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

are there any offset changes when going from stock rotors to the TTRS? my wheels are already hitting the fender, so will these make them poke out anymore or is it the same thickness as stock cc rotors? if that makes sense


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bagged_CC said:


> are there any offset changes when going from stock rotors to the TTRS? my wheels are already hitting the fender, so will these make them poke out anymore or is it the same thickness as stock cc rotors? if that makes sense


I thnk Rotors are the same thickness. Ud have to get new wheels if ur current one dont clear these brakes w out spaces. I tried fitting wheels n variety of spacers so many times! Luckily i know a good guy w TTRS who let me testfit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

